
Show HN: 10 months building a WordPress theme builder. No shortcodes. No plugins - motsi
https://www.iskulpt.com
======
motsi
Posted this a couple weeks ago but didn't get much discussion going on, a
sharp mind sharpens another etc.

So I set out to create a theme builder that stays true to the WordPress API
and allows you to code and style a theme visually. Why this over all the other
100s if not 1000s of options you might ask? In one word, CONTROL. You can
place e.g. a post title, comment count, widget area etc exactly where YOU WANT
IT. I found alot of the builders are great as long as you stick to _their
templates_ , the moment you want something slightly different things get hairy
very quickly.

At the moment WordPress support is ready for prime time. I built the
application in such way that rolling out support for other CMS e.g. Drupla or
Joomla will be a fairly straight forward endeavour.

You will find that my pricing is significantly lower than that market average,
and the reason for this is simple. My market is theme shops and developers who
want to build the themes they envision quickly but add some further
customizations and resell to clients.

